# Product Review: GPS Lightlock Timer (replaces Photocell or timer)



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice review Moto. I wish I knew about these back when I was at traffic.


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I thought I would give a quick review of a product that impressed me.
> 
> Back in march I finally decided to upgrade the timer that was controlling the parking and area lights on an apartment my family owns. It has had a basic timeclock on it for years that has been a major PIA. I had to go adjust it every time we had day light savings, power outage, and periodically throughout the year as sunrise/sunset changed.
> 
> ...


Never heard of them before.those are a great option thank you!


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Great review. Thanks.

So if I install a GPS right on the post, in an urban area with a lot of ambient lighting it doesn't care right? It's all GPS, it just need to see the sky for connectivity correct?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Signal1 said:


> Great review. Thanks.
> 
> So if I install a GPS right on the post, in an urban area with a lot of ambient lighting it doesn't care right? It's all GPS, it just need to see the sky for connectivity correct?


You should be fine. There is a phone app they list on the website you can use to test the GPS signal and see if it will work in tough areas before you install the unit. I purposely got the unit because I wanted to install it in an area we're a standard photocell would not work. They list that they "should" work installed in an attic with a standard shingle roof and that's were I saw the recommendation for trying the app.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

I just ordered one to test/try. I'll let you know.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I thought I would give a quick review of a product that impressed me.
> 
> Back in march I finally decided to upgrade the timer that was controlling the parking and area lights on an apartment my family owns. It has had a basic timeclock on it for years that has been a major PIA. I had to go adjust it every time we had day light savings, power outage, and periodically throughout the year as sunrise/sunset changed.
> 
> ...


You know that Mod MikeFL makes/sells these things don't you?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> You know that Mod MikeFL makes/sells these things don't you?


He's @MotoGP1199 been here long enough to know that, he must just be looking for a future mod position. 🤠 
No really it is great he bought one and reviewed one, I thought they looked great and if I had a use I would of did it. It does two things.
1. Increases Mikes SEO this site pops up in search's a lot.
2. Gives Mike a big head, oops I mean some pride.

Cowboy


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

A Little Short said:


> You know that Mod MikeFL makes/sells these things don't you?


Yes I do, (as of a few months ago). I had no idea this product existed until a few months ago. I recognized GPS timers but never looked into it before. Once I read the description I thought the product looked perfect for what I needed. So far it has been fantastic and it arrived very quick in the mail. I figured I should leave a review for a product that was new(to me) that I like.


----------

